# Proper implimentf selection



## jkaras2000 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi Folks: I have a New Holland Boomer 3045 45HP. I am building a home, and the excavation contractor moved earth from the house site and spread it around the surrounding area. (In this area there is compact earth and some rock no grass) I need something that can A: Remove Rock from the earth. B: Grade the property to a finish for lawn seeding. C: Be able to remove sod in other areas in order to grade that area as well to blend in with surrounding area. I have been looking at a combination rack, that has drop down blade, and scarifier steel teeth to brake up hard earth area before passing landscape rake behind teeth. Any advice would be appreciated. I am trying to avoid buying multiple impliments if possible. Thanks Joe :usa:


----------



## Dogtrainer (May 31, 2012)

The TR3 rake sounds like what you are looking for.
http://www.abiattachments.com/products/tr3_rake.html


----------

